# Magic Lantern firmware for Canon 7D



## wayler (Oct 24, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has used used this since it was released a year or so ago? Would love a little input from anyone who has used Magic Lantern, but particularly any 7D owners, as I know it was difficult for them to work around the dual Digic 4's. I have never used any 3 party firmware and am not extremely technically advanced, but can figure out a thing or 2 on my own. I am mainly interested in the intervalometer applications for time-lapse and star trails, but a couple other things look interesting as well, i.e. the more recently released ISO modifications. So, if you have used it...

1. Any bugs/problems that make it undesirable?
2. Functionality, specifically for the intervalometer function. I know I could buy a remote with this function, but at ~$150, I'd rather put that towrds a new lens.
3. Ease of installation and use - fairly user friendly???

Thank you in advance...


----------



## KmH (Oct 24, 2013)

Beware!

Will Custom Firmware Void My Warranty? Canon, Nikon and Panasonic Respond


----------



## MarshallG (Nov 1, 2013)

KmH said:


> Beware!
> 
> Will Custom Firmware Void My Warranty? Canon, Nikon and Panasonic Respond


There's nothing to " beware," because Canon said that ML won't void their warranty, unless the software "bricked" the camera... and even then, the warranty wouldn't be void, only the specific repair. 

BUT Magic Lantern can't brick a 7D, because it isn't written to flash. On the 7D, you can only install ML into memory (the camera can't boot into ML firmware), so ML always goes away when the camera's turned off.  

I tried ML on my 7D and found it confusing to use. I think you need to spend a while reading directions on their website. That said, it's easy to launch, and if you're only interested in a specific function, such as intervalometer, it's probably pretty easy, and when you turn the camera off, it reverts back to its original state.

Installing ML is really easy -- you download it and copy it from your PC to your CompactFlash card. Put the card in your camera and choose the Firmware Upgrade feature. After a few seconds, your camera is running ML. Turn the camera off and back on, and it's back to regular mode.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 1, 2013)

I think Keith responded tongue in cheek.

I've used various versions of Magic Lantern on my Canon P&S and DSLR cameras with no ill effects to the cameras, ever.  There was some "information overload" at the beginning, but after experimenting with the various settings, it became clearer how the features worked and what they revealed/controlled.  Even after several years of use, I still have not used all the features.  Some features are only supported by the more "pro" cameras, because the underlying registers and routines are just not available in the more consumer-grade cameras.  

The addition I'd make to MarshallG's comments is that to NOT boot up with ML, you will need to have a new card in the camera that is not boot-enabled.  Then, on startup the camera will load its firmware from EEPROM memory, and the camera will behave normally.  If the memory card IS boot-enabled, and the ML software is located in the root directory of the card, then the camera will, on startup, first load its own firmware, then read and load the firmware on the card.  Turning off the camera, but leaving the bootable card still in the camera slot, will result in the dual load happening again on turning the camera on.


----------



## EOD5 (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't speak for the 7D, but i use it on my 60D and I love it. If you go to their website, they will give you all of the information you need to install it for your camera. I recommend reading the instructions in its entirety, then go through the process step-by-step. The firmware is put onto your memory card (and takes up very little room) so once you take the memory card out, you go back to using only Canon's firmware. ML works in conjunction with Canon's which means you still have access to the original menu's. I have used most of the functions associated with ML and I am very pleased. To date, I have not encountered any problems using ML. When you access the ML website, they put a lot of "Beware" disclaimers and it is a little intimidating, but I took a chance on it and I certainly am glad that I did. I hope this helps.


----------



## JohnTrav (Jan 11, 2014)

I have used magic lantern on my 7D and it is great. Very easy to install and easy to operate. 

Only problem I don't like about it is that you have to reinstall it every time you turn your camera on or if your camera goes to sleep. It's a bit annoying but not really that big of a deal. It does not take the place of the firmware on your camera.  Pretty much works side by side with it. 

It has some great features but I really only use the video stuff for it. I'm really like the interface for it too.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 11, 2014)

JohnTrav said:


> I have used magic lantern on my 7D and it is great. Very easy to install and easy to operate.
> 
> Only problem I don't like about it is that you have to reinstall it every time you turn your camera on or if your camera goes to sleep. It's a bit annoying but not really that big of a deal. It does not take the place of the firmware on your camera.  Pretty much works side by side with it.
> 
> It has some great features but I really only use the video stuff for it. I'm really like the interface for it too.



John, you might not have installed the software properly.  On all my cameras, it boots up along with the native software, whether the camera has been off, or in sleep mode.  The only way to prevent it booting up, is to remove the card with the software on it.


----------



## EOD5 (Jan 11, 2014)

pgriz said:


> JohnTrav said:
> 
> 
> > I have used magic lantern on my 7D and it is great. Very easy to install and easy to operate.
> ...



pgriz is right, I would check to see if you installed it properly. As long as I have the memory card with ML on it in my camera, it side loads with the original firmware of the camera. I would recommend reformatting your memory card and try it again.


----------



## JohnTrav (Jan 15, 2014)

pgriz said:


> John, you might not have installed the software properly.  On all my cameras, it boots up along with the native software, whether the camera has been off, or in sleep mode.  The only way to prevent it booting up, is to remove the card with the software on it.



I will look in to it. I followed a YouTube video on how to do it when I learned. If I can get it to side load that would be awesome because its great for video and I am starting to shoot more dslr video with me 7d for a friend if mine and the company he works for. Thanks for letting me know so hopefully I can figure it the right way to install it.


----------



## Karlokrama9 (Dec 4, 2020)

Please help, i am shooting some video and needing Magic Lantern for 7d mark 1. Web is not working, can anyone send me? Or put on google drive?


----------



## Space Face (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh my.


----------

